
Techies: Make bank in government at CFPB - tkschneider
https://fcw.com/articles/2016/05/20/cfpb-cio-job.aspx
======
tkschneider
Consumer Finance Protection Bureau willing to pay nearly $250K/year for new
CIO. VP Biden makes $230,700.

